# FBSplash weirdness

## smack_2k2

I've activated all the support in kernel and radeonfb.

If i generate in initrd image how the tutorial says:

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence

(or gentoo instead of emergence)

when i reboot i have the resolution, but no theme, just tux and white text on black.

If i generate the initrd image w/o emergence at end, like this:

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 default

after reboot i have the theme, BUT when it gets to "Setting user font" the image gets scrambled(like reverse colors/16 colors or something). 

Can i do something so that it get's right ?

----------

## Imago

 *smack_2k2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> after reboot i have the theme, BUT when it gets to "Setting user font" the image gets scrambled(like reverse colors/16 colors or something). 
> 
> Can i do something so that it get's right ?

 

It seems to be a bug in fbsplash. I looked into last week and probably found the problem. I already mailed it to spock and a fix will be included in the next version.

If you dont want to wait, change the following in your kernel sources:

in /usr/src/linus/drivers/video/console/fbcon.c

chance the following line(its somewhere around line 2579):

from:

```

if(fbsplash_active(info,vc) && info->fix.visual == FB_VISUAL_DIRECTCOLOR) { 
```

to

```
if(fbsplash_active(info,vc_cons[fg_console].d) && info->fix.visual == FB_VISUAL_DIRECTCOLOR) {
```

I suppose that should fix it. Would be nice if you could give some feedback if it actually works for you.

CU

 Imago

----------

## smack_2k2

Sure i can give some feedback .. IT DOES NOT WORK  :Smile: 

I've modified, reboot, nothing changed. Recompiled the kernek, reboot, nothing changed, sry  :Smile: )

----------

## smack_2k2

Update: i've changed from radeonfb to vesafb(vesafb-tng), and now i have a clean boot logo (dunno if is from the code or just from the framebuffer).

----------

## t-minus-9

Imago

Just to let you know, I had the same problem. The change noted above for fbcon.c fixed it for me

Thanks

----------

## Imago

@t-minus-9

nice to hear  :Smile: . Thx for feedback.

Cu

 Imago

----------

## mbell

The fix in fbcon.c worked for me, too. I'm running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9 and using rivafb if that makes any difference.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## smack_2k2

Any ideea why the boot logo works only with the default theme? I mean if i build with emergence or gentoo, i only get the black screen and the pinguin ?

----------

